# Help! Mouse labor trouble!



## Emma Ann (Mar 13, 2019)

My female fancy mouse had birth yesterday. Sad story short. She prolapsed and it’s pretty obvious she’s not going to make it. All ten of her pups are still alive is there anyway I can keep them alive if she doesn’t make it??


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

A vet may be able to help with the prolapse if you can keep it lubricated. Probably your best bet for the babies is to find another female mouse who has recently given birth and try to foster your babies onto her. Failing that you will need to do some research online as to what replacement milk to feed them on and how often.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

You will need to keep the babies very warm so get a heat lamp over the next, not too close that they over heat but close enough that they stay warm. Get some milk replacer like lactol or full fat goats milk and warm it up, Use a cotton bud and dip in the milk and let them suck the milk from the cotton bud , its hard but i managed to keep a few from a litter alive a few years ago this way


----------

